# Linux comme server web suggestion ?



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2005)

Salut !

Je programme le php/mysql depuis quelques années maintenant et j'aimerais installer une plateforme LAMP pour tester.  Linux et apache comme webmaster, maintenant le monde linux est assez vaste,
ma question: quelle distribution devrais installer sur un vieux pentium 2 pour tester l'adminstration apache, installer mysql et php.

J'ai entendu parler de webmin un gui pour admin de serveur.

Merci de votre collaboration 

Tourlou  


C!


----------



## apkwa (9 Septembre 2005)

Question pas si évidente.
En fait, le fait que le linux va tourner ou pas sur un P2 va dépendre principalement de l'interface graphique.
Si tu n'as jamais touché un linux, tu vas être tenté par une belle interface genre KDE ou Gnome, problème, elles sont très gourmandes en ressources.

Si tu n'as pas peur de mettre les mains dans le cambouis, tu peux essayer sans interface graphique (comme pour un "vrai" serveur) et dans ce cas, autant faire les choses jusqu'au bout: installe une Debian.

En tout cas, je ne pense pas que ce soit une chose si aisée.

Autre solution, il faudrait essayer de trouver une vieille Mandrake (7.1 par exemple) assez facile à installer et avec un KDE correct.

Bon courage.


----------



## shtroumfignou (10 Septembre 2005)

Je suis pas sur que cela corresponde vraiment à ce que tu cherches ,mais je te propose une distrib très simple à installer ,très complète et administrable par une interface web (tu laisse ton serveur au placard et tu gère tout sur ton mac par exemple)

Ca se passe ici -- >free-eos

En espérant t'avoir aidé...


----------



## pupa (11 Septembre 2005)

en fait tu peux installer une distribe récente et la paramètrer pour booter en mode "console".
ça se passe dans le ficihier (pour la plupart des linux) :
/etc/inittab
il faut le configurer en init 3 par défaut (init 5 = boot interface grafique)

Webmin est interressant pour administrer ton serveur à distance par HTTPS (ainsi pour le gain de temps et la convivialité d'utilisation), donc si ton linux boot en mode console et que tu as un autre poste à dispo, ben tu passe par webmin ...
je sais pas si j'ai été bien clair ??

je te file un lien qui référence toute les distribes linux :

http://distrowatch.com/

PS : Pour ma part j'aime bien la Red Hat, je la trouve bien stable.


----------



## Dramis (11 Septembre 2005)

FreeBsd est un bon choix pour un serveur.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour votre aide !

Que pensez-vous de ubuntu ? 

Je viens de charger la version live qui permet d'utiliser Linux
sans réellement l'installer (...se marier et sans les obligations...???)

Je vais dans un premier temps le tester sur mon PwrB 12" et essayer
par la suite de la mettre sur le pentuim 2 133mhz que j'ai dépoussiéré
ce matin avec un window 95 et sans lecteur CD.... 

Va falloir que je me mettre au réseautage Mac-PC pour transferer le
ubuntu en question..... Hotilne peut-être...

Enfin merci pour vous conseil, je vais tester avec ubuntu qui semble facile
à prendre en main....

A+

C!


----------



## p4bl0 (12 Septembre 2005)

hockey a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre aide !
> 
> Que pensez-vous de ubuntu ?
> 
> ...


 Personnelement je pense que shtroumfignou à raison : free-eos est vraiment très bien


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (13 Septembre 2005)

Un serveur web ? Ben ... OpenBSD ou Debian Linux... 

@++

Guillaume


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2005)

Re-salut,

Je viens de réveiller mon p1 133mhz et télécharger ubuntu....

Mon problème est que je n'ai pas de lecteur CD, juste un lecteur
disquette sur ce p1 ?

Quoi faire pour installé tout ça !

J'ai regardé aussi le free-eos, mais j'ai le même problème...

Suggestion ?    

A+

C!


----------



## Bilbo (14 Septembre 2005)

hockey a dit:
			
		

> Suggestion ?


Tu dois bien avoir un vieux 486 qui traîne sur lequel tu peux cannibaliser le lecteur de CD. Où alors, tu fouines sur Internet pour trouver une distribution Linux qui tourne sur ton ZX 81 qui est encore au grenier. :rateau: 

Plus sérieusement, la distribution Debian permet encore de passer par un lecteur de disquettes. Bien sûr, il te faut une carte réseau sur la bête, lis bien les minima demandés. C'est par là.

À+

P.S. Ne me demande pas un retour d'expérience sur cette méthode d'installation.  

P.S. 2 : Vu ton expérience Linux, je te paie le champagne si tu y arrives. Pense plutôt à trouver un PC avec un lecteur de CD.


----------



## Bilbo (14 Septembre 2005)

Erreur. Effacé par moi-même.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour les conseils,

J'ai toujours travaillé sous Mac pour de pas devoir 
configurer les ordis, improductif à mes yeux....

Je crois que je vais laisser tomber le linux, ou me trouver
un vieux imac est installé itools de tenon.com.   

C'est bien beau linux, mais je préfère me faire foutter
par ma douce   :love:  :love:  que de m'extraire les quelques
cellules restantes de ma cervelle pour ressussiter des cadavres
informatique...

Trop complexe pour moi, désolé! Je donne ma langue aux chats!

Trop de distribution, trop de joueur, trop de console, ça prendrait
un Bonaparte pour mettre de l'ordre dans tout se fouillis!!

C!  :mouais:


----------



## PAT15 (13 Mars 2008)

Comme le jeu planeshift fonctionne très mal en version mac, j'ai monté virtualbox sur Leopard et ouvert Debian qui se monte très bien sur VB  ( en wi-fi c'est automatique).
Dernier obstacle après avoir monté Debian et chargé Planeshift version linux compactée : ouvrir un paquet .bin sur GNOME .
Quelle est l'application qu'il faut utiliser pour cette manipulation ?
Merci de votre réponse .
P. Oudin


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Mars 2008)

Ubuntu c'est debian et je trouve que c'est sans conteste la meilleure des distributions linux que j'ai utilisé.. Maintenant en natif attention elle est devenue très gourmande en graphisme... 
Mais c'est indéniablement une excellente distribution.. 
A+


----------



## Dramis (13 Mars 2008)

hockey a dit:


> Je crois que je vais laisser tomber le linux, ou me trouver
> un vieux imac est installé itools de tenon.com.
> 
> Trop complexe pour moi, désolé! Je donne ma langue aux chats!



Tu ne devrais pas abandonner, laisse toi le temps...

Si tu prends 6 mois à installé ton serveur c'est pas grave, l'important est d'apprendre....

Cherche sur internet un tutorial sur l'installation de freebsd regarde ça et si tu as des questions n'hésite pas


----------



## Bilbo (14 Mars 2008)

Dramis a dit:


> Cherche sur internet un tutorial sur l'installation de freebsd regarde ça et si tu as des questions n'hésite pas











Dramis a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas abandonner, laisse toi le temps...
> 
> Si tu prends 6 mois à installé ton serveur c'est pas grave, l'important est d'apprendre....



Toi aussi tu dois apprendre.  En près de trois ans il a dû trouver une solution. :rateau:

À+


----------



## Dramis (14 Mars 2008)

Bilbo a dit:


> Toi aussi tu dois apprendre.  En près de trois ans il a dû trouver une solution. :rateau:
> À+



Oups, trop de bière hier...


----------



## lbuisson (14 Mars 2008)

Oui linux sur clé usb cela fonctionne très bien et cela permet d'installer la bête sans CD


----------



## tatouille (15 Mars 2008)

installer linux/openBSD/solaris sur un IA64 2 heures avec tes confs, je vois pas comment tu devs en php/mysql sans jamais avoir installer linux scuse tu peux juste histoire de dire c est historique je me souvient encore avoir installer php quand ce n etait encore qu un mod apache ne tournant que sous linux... si tu trouves que configuerer un env et improductif tu n es pas pro... c est la base et le minimum requis pour pretendre programmer toi tu joues


----------



## Scipio (13 Mai 2008)

Si c'est Ubuntu qui tente quelqu'un avec un ordi faible en ressources, il y a toujours Xubuntu avec une interface viseulle pas très jolie mais fonctionelle.


----------



## p4bl0 (13 Mai 2008)

Xfce pas très jolie ?? Mmmm. Pas d'accord ^^.
Si vraiment l'ordi n'a pas beaucoup de ressource, une Debian avec OpenBox c'est ce que je préfère.

Bon mais installer un env graphique sur un linux qui ne sert que de serveur web ça a quel intérêt ? De toute façon on y accède principalement par ssh pour ce qui est des config et scp ou (s)ftp pour les transfert de fichiers. Peut-être que ça arrivera de faire un ssh -X mais encore je vois pas trop l'intérêt.


----------



## Scipio (19 Mai 2008)

p4bl0, j'ai moi-même un server sans tête que j'accède par ssh mais des fois, quand j'ai des rénovations majeures à faire, ça me tente pas de ma taper des lignes et des lignes de commandes via ssh. C'est pas que les commandes ne soient pas bien cool mais c'est beaucoup plus d'utiliser Synpactic / User Accounts / etc. avec une interface visuelle. Je fais les choses plus rapidement.


----------

